# Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISONS



## selfbuilt

*Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISONS*

_*Reviewer's Note: *This is a review of the Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 light (2xCR123A/RCR, 1x18650). The M20 was provided for review by MattK from www.batteryjunction.com._

_*UPDATE 4/25/2009:* The Olight diffuser and red/green filter covers for the M20 have been added to the end of review_

The M20 "Warrior" is Olight's new high-end 2xCR123A build light, designed for tactical uses.







Olight M20 Warrior Features (consolidate from multiple sources):

Available with Cree Q5 (WC tint bin) or premium R2 (WH tint bin) 
Protruding tactical momentary-on forward switch, or click to lock on 
Three "digitally-controlled" brightness output levels and a tactical strobe
Memory for instant on at the last output level or mode used
Low battery indicator (blinks three times every 20 seconds when battery power is low)
Reverse polarity protection
Stainless steel strike bezel, removable
Full orange peel reflector (standard), optional smooth reflector available 
Rugged aluminum body (Mil-spec: MIL-STD-810F) with Type III Hard Anodizing
Quick release lanyard 
Rated at IP-68 for enclosure resistance to dust & water (waterproof 1M+) 
Anti-shatter ultra clear lens, with anti-scratch coating 
Tailcap lock-out function to prevent accidental activation 
Anodized aluminum grip ring, removable 
Built-in steel pocket clip, removable 
Regulated output
Battery magazine to prevent 2xCR123A batteries from rattling in the battery tube (spares available) - magazine use not required 
Optional remote pressure switch and weapon mount expected soon, M20 should be compatible with most current 1" mounts






Light comes with an attached anodized steel pocket clip and aluminum grip ring (both are removable), high-end holster, plastic battery magazine (to prevent CR123A rattle, but use not required), manual, good quality wrist lanyard, extra o-rings and extra GITD plastic tailcap boot cover (looks clear, but glows a blue-teal colour). A good package.





From left to right: CR123A, 18650, Olight M20, T20, JetBeam Jet-III PRO ST, Jet-III PRO IBS, Romisen RC-M4.

As you can see, size is bit larger than the more compact general-purpose 2xCR123A lights, but still quite comfortable in the hand. Certainly much smaller than the dedicated thrower lights - the M20 is actually a bit smaller overall than I expected for a light with all these build features. 

Weight: 120.0g
Length: 144.0mm
Width: 35.7mm (head, widest portion), 24.8mm (tailcap)






















The M20 is a well made, high quality light.  All components feel very sturdy and well built. Everything fits together well, with double o-rings and smooth screws threads at all openings (tailcap threads are anodized, allowing tailcap lockout). Tailcap spring is not exposed, but encased within an assembly with a button top. There is a spring mounted on the positive contact board in the head. 

Battery magazine works well to prevent rattle with 2xCR123A. My only concern here is the thin plastic screw threads on the magazine cap might not stand up to a lot of abuse. But the magazine is optional anyway - the spring in the head provides enough resistance to prevent any noticeable rattle.

Machining and anodizing of the light are top-notch on my sample. The raised checkered portions help with grip. While not as "grippy" as aggressive knurling, it seems to work pretty well with my hands. The attached anodized clip and grip ring also help enhance grip, and both are removable. Overall, I would have to say hand feel is excellent in all configurations.

The light can't tailstand - but that's not uncommon for "tactical" lights, since tailstanding rings tend to obstruct easy access to the clicky switch. :shrug: Light comes with a forward tactical clicky with good tactile feel (momentary on, click for lock-on).










The light features a scalloped stainless steel bezel ring, which could serve as a strike bezel. The reflector is fairly deep, with what I would describe as a medium orange-peel texturing (MOP) - optional smooth reflectors are also available for even greater throw. :thumbsup:

Since mine is the premium R2 model, tint is the expected warm greenish tint (WH tint bin). This is fine for me, since I actually like warmer tints - but if you like yours more cool, you should stick with the Q5 bin (WC tint). The relatively deep reflector should translate into decent throw. 

For beamshots, below is a comparison to the Solarforce T7 (which is very similar to a Fenix P3D) and JetBeam Jet-III PRO IBS (which is a good mid-range thrower). All lights on max on AW 18650/14670 (pics taken ~0.5 m from a white wall).


















As you see in the pics, the M20 beam pattern is close to the original Jet-III PRO IBS, which has a roughly similar sized OP reflector. This means you get pretty decent throw, while minimzing Cree rings in the beam. For a more detailed throw/output comparison, see my Summary chart below.

_*UPDATE*: Some additional long-distance beamshots, to show you how the light compares to others in its class. 

Please see my recent 100-yard Outdoor Beamshot review for more details (and additional lights)._











*User Interace:*

UI is straight-forward - press the forward clicky for momentary on, click for lock-on. 

Light moves between brightness/mode states by a simple switch of the head - loose/tighten the bezel to move to the next state. Sequence is: Lo - Med - Hi - Strobe, repeated in an endless loop.

This switching mechanism is similar to all other Olights, but the selection of states is different on the M20. Most Olight models switch between 5 output states with no strobe mode, in a Hi to Lo sequence. The revised M20 sequence (i.e. Lo to Hi) and better spacing between the levels (i.e. Lo mode is lower than other Olights) is an improvement, IMO. :thumbsup:

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's flashlightreviews.com method. You can directly compare all my relative output values from different reviews - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. All runtimes are done under a cooling fan, except for the extended run Lo/Min modes which are done without cooling.

Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1 meter from the lens, using a light meter.

For the runtime/output comparisons below, I've included the following lights:





From left to right: Olight M20, Solarforce T7, ITP C6, Regalight WT-1. Not shown, Fenix T1.

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*






As suggested by the beamshots, throw on the M20 is very good - slightly better than the Jet-III PRO IBS in fact. I would expect even better throw with the smooth reflector (not tested). 

Overall output is excellent - for initial output, it beats all the other 2xCR123A/RCR or 1x18650 lights included in this round-up comparison (although some only by a small margin, on certain batteries). Definitely an excellent performer, but see my runtimes for more info.

*Output/Runtime Comparison:*

Before all the detailed runtimes, here is a comparison of the different batteries on max on the M20:






As you can see, rock-solid regulation on RCR and CR123A. And as expected, the light runs in only semi-regulated fashion on 1x18650 Li-ion. This is hardly surprising, since any multi-power light that can handle >8V input in a regulated fashion is going to have trouble providing the same regulation for 3.7V Li-ion.

But how does it compare to the competition? 














A few comments on Max output: 

Max output of the M20 matches (or leads) the pack of my multi-power CR123A/RCR/18650 lights, on all batteries. 
The M20 appears to be one of the most output/runtime efficient of all the multi-power CR123A/RCR/18650 lights in my collection (presumably thanks to its R2 emitter)
Output on 18650 is only semi-regulated, but exceeds all my other multi-power lights. :twothumbs















When matched for Med output, the M20 again appears to be one of the most output/runtime efficient of all the multi-power CR123A/RCR/18650 lights. 
Note that the Medium output level seems to be set at a good brightness level (i.e. ~50% of max). 






Honestly, I haven't had time to do anything more than the RCR lo mode runtime test - for the simple reason that performance is outstanding at this level:

Runtime on Lo on RCR is a phenomenal 3.5 days! oo: Based on this result, I would expect a good week of runtime on 18650 on Lo (and no, I don't plan to test that in my lightbox ... )
Although some of my 18650-only PWM-based continuously variable lights are capable even lower outputs, *this is one of the lowest Lo output levels I've seen on a multi-power CR123A/RCR/18650 light.*
Although not shown, the regular Olight T20 is about twice as bright as the M20 on its minimum output level
Output/runtime efficiency is clearly excellent for this output level (~5% of max).

*Potential Issues*

I have no qualms about the build quality of this light so far - no signs of any problem in my testing to date. :thumbsup:

My only potential concern is the low battery warning flash. As you can see in the runtimes, this gets triggered on 18650 and primaries almost as soon as the light falls out of regulation. Personally, I have always found these warnings to be superfluous, since the lower output is itself an excellent indicator that the battery is running low. Moreover, these warning flashes are actually annoying if you need to run the light for the several hours it is capable of at these low levels (i.e. in an emergency). 

But the greater concern is that (inevitably) some batteries in some lights will trigger an erroneous low voltage flash even when the cells are still relatively fully charged. This mistaken voltage sensor effect has been reported for every model light that I've seen with such a high trigger-level. And a quick perusal here at CPF confirms several members reporting exactly this problem for their M20s. Note that I have not experienced any problem with my M20 - but IMO, it's better to just dispense with this feature altogether to avoid the potential risk (especially since there is really no benefit).

FYI, ITP had a similar trigger-level for the warning flash on their multi-power lights (as you can tell in the traces above). I am happy to report that based on customer feedback, they have removed it completely on their latest batch of C7/C8/C9 lights. I hope Olight will consider doing the same.

_*UPDATE:* MattK informs me that upon further investigation, it seems the issue for most of the M20 owners who have reported a problem with the low voltage flash have been attributed to over-lubrification (i.e. migration affecting the current path). That sounds believable to me, as I have observed that excess lube can wreck havoc on lights with complex circuits. *That said, Olight appears to be listening to feedback as they have told Matt they are removing the feature from future production runs.* Good job! _ :twothumbs

*General Observations*

The M20 is a quality light. Build is top notch, with lots of signs that care and consideration went into its design and construction.

The regular Olights are all well made lights, but I find the M20 definitely ratchets things up a notch or two. Although bulkier than the slimmer design lights in this class, the M20 is still smaller than I expected - and smaller than all my dedicated thrower lights.

I particularly like the new sequence of Lo > Med > Hi > Strobe (compared to the Hi to Lo sequence on regular Olights). Personally, I would prefer to have Strobe hidden off somewhere other than the main sequence, but this arrangement is certainly not bad.

But the inclusion of a true Lo output level is an extremely welcome addition. Typically, current-controlled lights that are optimized for specific output levels (like Fenix and Olight) are more output/runtime efficient than continuously-variable PWM lights. But PWM-based lights are capable of much lower output levels, thus having the ultimate low output runtime advantage. The M20 definitely has the best performing low mode I've seen on a classic circuit (>3.5 days on 2xRCR - at that performance level, I'd expect a good week on 18650!). 

I am also quite impressed with 18650 performance on max. Simply put, the M20 is the brightest multi-power light on 18650 that I've tested to date. Coupled with its decent semi-regulation - maintaining at least 80% of its initial output before falling out of regulation - this makes the M20 a clear winner (see the first runtime chart again for a comparison of all batteries on max). :thumbsup:

Although many decry the lack of completely flat regulation on 18650 in multi-power lights, this is the apparent trade-off required to bring higher voltage level support. If you want perfectly flat regulation on 18650, you are going to have forgo 2xRCR (and potentially even 2xCR123A). Besides, semi-regulated 18650 performance is typically more efficient than full regulation, and provides a long "moon-mode" before triggering the built-in battery protection circuit. The M20 is great performer on all batteries, IMO.

With its evident build quality, well-spaced output levels, and excellent runtime performance, the M20 is a strong contender in the "tactical" 2xCR123A/RCR/1x18650 class. As always, it all depends on what feature set matters the most to you - but the output/runtime performance of the M20 is certainly excellent so far in my testing. :twothumbs

---------------------------

_*UPDATE 4/25/2009:* Matt at Battery Junction has provided me with the new Olight filters for the M20.






First thing I noticed is that these are not cheap colored pieces of plastic. They appear to be actual ground glass, and have an anti-reflective coating that gives them a strong complementary pink/green hue when looked at from an angle. To illustrate my point, here's a flash effect from a steep angle:






No, I have not reverse the filters - red is still in the middle and green is at the end. The AR coating gives you this complementary shine.

Olight has released separate filters for the M20 and the small T-series light, but I believe construction is equivalent.






Note the soft-plastic filter cap has grooves specially cut to fit the scalloped edges of the M20's stainless steel bezel ring. The filter/diffuer covers are a good snug fit, as there is some give in the rubberized material of cover. Very little light sneaks back out around the head.

Here's how they look against a white wall. All pics are at 1/25sec, f3.2, white balance locked to daylight, M20 on max on 1x18650.

Control shot of the M20 (note the slightly greenish hue of the R2-WH tint):





Now with the diffuser:





Green filter:





Red filter:





As you can see, the red filter seems to block a lot more light overall. This is likely due to the fact that LEDs output a lot less in the red wavelengths than they do in the blue and yellows (so there is less light overall once filtered for those wavelengths).

Interestingly, there is a complementary color effect right around the bezel with the filters (likely due to the dual AR coating). Here's some close-ups to show you what I mean - lights are lying on top of a white cardboard box:


















Final word: I'm very impressed with the qualiy of these filters and diffusers. They are well-made, and certainly well suited for the M20. Good job._ :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks for another very helpful and insightful review. It is good to see more lights scoring so well on build quality. The output/runtime graphs here are very impressive too. 

They will need to act promptly to implement a fix for the low-voltage flash problem.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



DM51 said:


> They will need to act promptly to implement a fix for the low-voltage flash problem.


Looks like Olight is listening! Just heard from MattK who informs me that Olight is removing the feature from future production runs. :thumbsup:

Apparently, it seems the issue for current owners who have reported a problem with the low voltage flash has been attributed over-lubrification affecting the current path. That sounds believable to me, as I have observed similar lube effects on other lights with voltage sensors (i.e. if lube migrates to a contact surface, all bets can be off). A thorough cleaning should hopefully solve the problem for those experiencing it.

Good that they are removing the low voltage sensor - should prevent any problems for future runs.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Excellent review here, Selfbuilt.


As always ! ! !


:twothumbs




BTW, *my* Olight M20 *also *has the LowBatteryFlash problem,
even though i have carefully removed the Lubrication.


Even painstakingly treated it all with DeOxit and ProGold.


:hairpull:


Sometimes, just *shaking* the light is enough to cause the Blinking.


I'm certainly glad to hear that Olight is gonna' remove that "feature".





Because, this IS a wonderful flashlight !
_


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

selfbuilt.... Incredible review - runtime charts - readings...etc! I was looking forward to your review on this light... and it was worth the wait. Thank You for your hard work. Again, great review!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Burgess said:


> BTW, *my* Olight M20 *also *has the LowBatteryFlash problem, even though i have carefully removed the Lubrication.
> Even painstakingly treated it all with DeOxit and ProGold.
> ... Because, this IS a wonderful flashlight !


Sorry to hear you are still having problems, but I agree with you on all the merits of this light. Hopefully your dealer will take of you. 

FYI, I've just updated the main post with some additional comments. The runtime on Lo on 2xRCR has just terminated, *at a little over 3.5 days!* Frankly, at that level of performance, I'd expect a good week on 18650 (and no, I won't be testing that in my lightbox :laughing.

I've also been playing with the custom-designed holster a bit. It's definitely high quality, and I like the side attachments to carry extra cells/magazine. The light is also easy to draw from the top without opening the velcro flap - at least without the grip ring installed (can still be done with it, but more resistance). Not sure if I would really use it for everyday carry given its size, but likely pretty good for those who carry a lot of equipment on their person.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Another fantastic review!


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hi selfbuilt,
excellent review, as always :twothumbs

Just one point that bothers me:

Runtimes on med:
Duracell CR123A = 8hr 52min
AW Protected 18650 = 7hr 48min

I'm not an expert at all, but I would have expected much longer runtime on 18650 than on CR123A... 

MiniLux


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MiniLux said:


> I'm not an expert at all, but I would have expected much longer runtime on 18650 than on CR123A...
> 
> MiniLux



Why? 18650 contains roughly the same amount of energy as 2xCR123.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MiniLux said:


> I'm not an expert at all, but I would have expected much longer runtime on 18650 than on CR123A...





jirik_cz said:


> Why? 18650 contains roughly the same amount of energy as 2xCR123.


Actually, I agree with both you! 

When I first saw the results, I had the same subjective impression ... shouldn't the runtime on 18650 be longer than 2xCR123A on Med? But then I thought: if anything, isn't the capacity of 2xCR123A slightly higher than your typical protected 18650?

So why did I (and Minilux) expect the results to be otherwise? I think the answer is that we are used to looking at MAX runtimes. In multi-power lights, that means two things: on 18650 the light is running direct-drive (which is more efficient than fully regulated), and the light puts out considerably less output over most its run than the regulated 2xCR123A. As such, we are used to seeing much longer runtimes on 18650 relative to 2xCR123A - but we are comparing apples and oranges (i.e. a lower output, and in a more efficient state)

When you now switch to looking at FULLY regulated Med modes on both batteries (i.e. apples to apples), the greater capacy of 2xCR123 reveals itself.

That analysis is backed up if you look at my Thrower round-up review. There you'll see several examples of long 18650 runtimes in multi-power lights on max - but these are all cases where the output on 18650 is direct-drive and considerably less than the 2xCR123A output (i.e. what we are typically used to seeing). However, in the one example (Tiablo A8) where both 18650 and 2xCR123A are similar in output and fully regulated on max, you'll see 2XCR123A outlasts the 18650 - as seen here on Med.

This is actually an interesting example illustrating how the weight of our experiences skews our perceptions (i.e. we are used to seeing longer 18650 runtimes, without considering the different output/runtime patterns). Interesting how the actual data can challenge the subjective associations we tend to make.


----------



## Fitz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks MattK! I placed an order for a black premium (no indicator) along with a couple other items.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> As selfbuilt points out; when you're in direct drive it's simply more efficient than any regulating circuit can be. Also, 2 CR123A's have about the same capacity as 1 18650 but an 18650 has lower internal resistance so in high discharge rate applications the 18650 will outperform the 2 CR123A. In medium mode on the M20 the discharge rate is lower than the 'advantage point' of the 18650 so what you see is the slightly higher watt hours (in this case) of the 2 x CR123A's coming into play - with the caveat that there are higher capacity 18650's that can beat 2 CR123A for total WH. There are higher capacity premium 18650's available but none that are protected that I am aware of; also the protection circuits of the cells varies and some, in an effort to better protect the cells, have cut-off points with an overhead that cuts them off above the cells cut off point.
> 
> There are a few threads that will be left exposed should the grip ring be removed - it's not really an issue, you don't feel them when using the light. We have mentioned to Olight that it would be nice to have a ring to cover them and it is under consideration for the future.


A good description Matt. We don't usually discuss lights in terms of watt hours around here (although maybe we should ), but it is important to remember how the internal resistance of different batteries will produce different outcomes at different drive levels (also different heat patterns, etc). The point about variability in protection level cut-offs is also good to keep in mind. Personally, I prefer to stick with 18650 and keep CR123As around for back-up purposes, but whatever floats your boat. 

On the point about the grip ring - yes, I have observed the same (i.e. exposed threads with it removed). The threads are fully anodized and not very deep, and so are not too noticeable, but some sort of cover would be nice. I just leave the grip ring installed (although this does retard pulling it through the holster flap opening somewhat).


----------



## Banzai

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Awesome review selfbuilt... as always.
Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Banzai

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

How is M20's cooling/heat dissipation? I dont think Ive read any post commenting its cooling system...


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks for the great review, and the pics.


----------



## SureAddicted

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



selfbuilt said:


>



The Duracell Ultra CR123A. It has a groove near the + end, is that normal?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



SureAddicted said:


> The Duracell Ultra CR123A. It has a groove near the + end, is that normal?


Yes, all my Duracell, Energizer and Surefire CR123A have it - but the lighting in the picture is making it look more pronounced than it is in real life.


----------



## Fitz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Great review as always Selfbuilt! A question if you don't mind;

It doesn't look like it comes with a sleeve to replace the finger grip ring. Does this just leave exposed threads when it's removed? Any pictures with it removed?

Also, Maybe more of a question for MattK, any word on when the revised run without the low battery indicator will be in the store, and will we be able to tell from the packaging or something that it's the new model?

I'm liking a lot with this light and am having trouble deciding on this or one of the new JetBeams for a next light. Of course, there's always the option of "buy both"!


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



selfbuilt said:


> This is actually an interesting example illustrating how the weight of our experiences skews our perceptions (i.e. we are used to seeing longer 18650 runtimes, without considering the different output/runtime patterns). Interesting how the actual data can challenge the subjective associations we tend to make.


 
Thanks for those very pertinent explanations selfbuilt. You're right, looking back at the runtime graph for med on 18650 and 2xCR123 I realize that - contrary to high - the M20 seems to be fully regulated on both battery types, thus giving longer runtime to the overall higher capacity batteries, which are 2xCR123 in this case.

So it might be a good idea to keep both models of batteries handy in the M20-holster, having the choice either for longer high runtime (with declining brightness) with 18650, or longer med - and low - runtime with 2xCR123 

MiniLux


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

_promo removed_


----------



## dblagent

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Man, I am just _this_ close to ordering one if these and I really do not even have the money!  The high quality holster is a really nice and appreciated touch, I do not like getting a .39 cent holster with a $50-$100 light so great job to Olight! Also the listening to the customers with the power issue is nice too, my only wish left is for a sleeve to cover the threads when the tac ring is removed.

I hope they come available to people that already own one just in case I cannot resist and end up ordering one!


----------



## kwackster

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

What are actually the advantages of choosing the M20 Warrior Premium Edition over the standard M20 Warrior version ?


----------



## kwackster

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

What is actually the big advantage of buying the R2 Premium version over the standard Q5 version ?
Numberswise they seem quite comparable,


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

The Premium R2 version is slightly brighter; that's the only difference but for a lot of flashlight enthusiasts that's easily worth the price premium.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Also the tint should be different. Premium version should have WH tint which is warmer.


----------



## Timdog68

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

_promo quote and reply removed_


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

_"In stock" promo removed_


----------



## n1ch0

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



> extra clear plastic tailcap boot cover.



Want to add that the spare clear plastic tailcap actually glows in the dark - it glows a soft Blue instead of bright green.. 

Nicholas


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

You guys have convinced me - Order put through to Battery Junction earlier today for M20 Premium. Bloody CPF gonna cost me lots of money!


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hi selfbuilt,

just saw the review of the M20 on light-reviews.com:

http://www.light-reviews.com/olight_m20/

I'm very astonished about the differences to your review:
* lux measuring at different bat types show much more variation between 18650 and (R)CR123
* runtime at high are about the same, those on med show notable differences (e.g. AW 16340 750mAh: 4:43/3:22 ... a whole hour!)

But what really bothers me are the runtimes on low:
while you get about 84 hours on AW 16340 750mAh, light-reviews claims just a mere 27 hours runtime, not even talking about those on 18650/CR123 which seem completely illogical to me 

I know that everyone's mileage may vary, but my impression is that in this case the differences are really way off 

Do you - or anybody else - have an idea where these differences may come from?

MiniLux


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Based on what I see, the light-reviews review contains the questionable data.


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



EngrPaul said:


> Based on what I see, the light-reviews review contains the questionable data.


 
I would guess that too, but I don't consider me to be 'enlightened' enough to explain the differences in a normal way 

MiniLux


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MiniLux said:


> I'm very astonished about the differences to your review:
> * lux measuring at different bat types show much more variation between 18650 and (R)CR123
> * runtime at high are about the same, those on med show notable differences (e.g. AW 16340 750mAh: 4:43/3:22 ... a whole hour!)



I was also surprised by such a big differences. Maybe mev had some faulty one :thinking:

You can find some other runtime graphs here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206834&page=2


----------



## Splunk_Au

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

In the other runtime graph by Tohuwabohu, for medium level with rcr123 why does it indicate (233) on the graph when the the red line clearly ends past the 240 mark?


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Splunk_Au said:


> In the other runtime graph by Tohuwabohu, for medium level with rcr123 why does it indicate (233) on the graph when the the red line clearly ends past the 240 mark?


 
As Tohuwabohu writes, these values aren't runtimes:
"The values in brackets are the total light output with one set of batteries"

MiniLux


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MiniLux said:


> I'm very astonished about the differences to your review


The main issue is n=1 experiments - individual lights can certainly vary (sometimes greatly). Another variable is batteries - I've had to retire a number of my AW RCRs due to loss of capacity over time.

There are also methodological differences, as I do my runtimes in a lightbox for overal output estimates, and under a cooling fan. As for relative outputs and runtimes, my med-hi values certainly seem consistent with Tohuwabohu.

As for the low modes, part of the issue may be the relative output between samples. For centre throw lux on RCR, I get 11400, 4420, 285 lux (Hi-Med-Lo). Even taking into account lightmeter differences, it sounds like my low mode is lower than Mev's (13010, 4910, 743 lux reported). 

Haven't done 18650 or 2xCR123A yet, but it's difficult for me to tie up the lightbox that long - other lights to review ...


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



n1ch0 said:


> Want to add that the spare clear plastic tailcap actually glows in the dark - it glows a soft Blue instead of bright green..


Confirmed, the included clear boot cap is indeed GITD, and glows teal-blue colour. 

Note that mine has the same profile as the installed black cap, so the light still can't tailstand.


----------



## DH 07

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hello all,

Just wanted to introduce myself and also ask a question.

I'm a serial lurker (read: first post!) and have been reading this forum on and off for a few years now. BTW - CPF is fantastic. The level of technical knowledge here far exceeds that of many other forums (of all types), which shall remain nameless. 

Although my light addiction is mild relative to most on the forum, my wife certainly doesn't think so! I currently have a Surefire C2 (with a M60 coming!), an A2, a Novatac 120P (my second one as I lost my first) and my latest light, the M20. 

Overall, I have to say that the M20 is a great light and really packs a whole hell of a lot into a very reasonably sized package. The fit and finish are really high-end and the beam, although a bit ringy, is very nice. But mostly, it is a beast of a light in turbo mode!

Now for the question (I don't mod or tinker much with my lights, but I am mechanically competent (rebuilt a Jeep, etc)). How does one replace the tail cap switch cover? It appears that I would disassemble the switch from the "inside" of the light (by using a tool that inserts into the two circular indentations). Is that correct? Is there a better way to replace the cover? 

Silly question, so I appreciate your patience. 

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hi Dan - yes just use some C clip removal pliers in the little indents/holes and unscrew anticlockwise - then switch mec will drop out - then push rubber button in with your finger.


----------



## DH 07

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Ah, Perfect!

Thanks Glenn!


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

DH 07 welcome to cpf! Nice light collection by the way... 

I have switched to using 123a primaries on my light instead of the 18650's. Now that I have the smooth reflector installed, I do notice a difference in throw with the 123a's, also the color temp is a little whiter with 123a'a and greener with the 18650. The light still does not come close to my Spear (even with the M20 having a smooth reflector and the Spear only having the OP one) in throw.... but throw is very good for a small light. 

I have been trying to decide between buying 50 123a's from Batteryjunction or replacing the M20 with Eagletac's 18650 light for about the same price. The Eagletac would give me full regulation on the 18650 cell which would be nice... but I have decided that the M20's better throw and having a true low level makes it worth buying batteries for. No other led that I have had (or currently have) comes as close to the Spear in overall brightness as the M20. 

Thanks again for the review Selfbuilt!


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



woodrow said:


> DH 07 welcome to cpf! Nice light collection by the way...
> 
> I have switched to using 123a primaries on my light instead of the 18650's. Now that I have the smooth reflector installed, I do notice a difference in throw with the 123a's, also the color temp is a little whiter with 123a'a and greener with the 18650. The light still does not come close to my Spear (even with the M20 having a smooth reflector and the Spear only having the OP one) in throw.... but throw is very good for a small light.
> 
> I have been trying to decide between buying 50 123a's from Batteryjunction or replacing the M20 with Eagletac's 18650 light for about the same price. The Eagletac would give me full regulation on the 18650 cell which would be nice... but I have decided that the M20's better throw and having a true low level makes it worth buying batteries for. No other led that I have had (or currently have) comes as close to the Spear in overall brightness as the M20.
> 
> Thanks again for the review Selfbuilt!


Try a Jet3 Pro ibs - I have one of those and IMO match the M20 for out put.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Glenn7 said:


> Try a Jet3 Pro ibs - I have one of those and IMO match the M20 for out put.



When my Jet3M arrives I'll have two lights that can run from 1 x 18670 or 2 x CR123 or 2 x 16340. The flexibility in power cells is part of the reason I chose these two models. I will see what I think of how the two compare once the Jetbeam arrives (the Olight should be here in the next couple of day I hope).


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> When my Jet3M arrives I'll have two lights that can run from 1 x 18670 or 2 x CR123 or 2 x 16340. The flexibility in power cells is part of the reason I chose these two models.


FYI, my review of the Jet-III M is almost done - should be up by tomorrow evening (or tonight if I have the time). Stay tuned ....


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> When my Jet3M arrives I'll have two lights that can run from 1 x 18670 or 2 x CR123 or 2 x 16340. The flexibility in power cells is part of the reason I chose these two models. I will see what I think of how the two compare once the Jetbeam arrives (the Olight should be here in the next couple of day I hope).



the Jet3 pro ibs is the one i mean that would match the M20 - from what I have read the jet3M is not quite as bright because of the way its regulated - so it can run on lots of different batteries - were as the jet3 is a dedicated 18650.
Heres a good graph of out put https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/207917&page=2


----------



## Timdog68

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Just got my M20 Premium but initial thoughts are WOW:twothumbs
I love my Huntlight P4 and Olight T20 Tactical Q5 but I am suprised how much the R2 and the bigger reflector blow the other two lights away.
I love the tint of the R2 as well,I hated my greenish/yellow tint on the Fenix P3D and thought the Q5 WC was the way to go but the R2 WH makes outdoor stuff look so much more natural than the WC tint without the puke green tint,simply natural looking tint..
Can't wait to try it out this weekend on a campout.
The heavier duty pocket clip is great as well.
My one complaint about my T20 was the weak clip that i lost the first day and the new T20 and M20 heavier duty clips are great.
Also,MattK at batteryjunction did his job well again!
Tim


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Glenn7 said:


> Try a Jet3 Pro ibs - I have one of those and IMO match the M20 for out put.


 
Hi Glen,
Thanks for the suggestion. I had a Jet3 Pro IBS and it was a neat light. Mine became flakey and it had to go back.... but Flavio at BOG was great at taking care of the problem. I am tempted to pick up a couple of Jetbeam's and Eagletac's new models though regardless. 

I did not think the Jet3 was quite as bright as the M20... but everyone's lights are a little different. Thanks again for the suggestion.


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



woodrow said:


> Hi Glen,
> Thanks for the suggestion. I had a Jet3 Pro IBS and it was a neat light. Mine became flakey and it had to go back.... but Flavio at BOG was great at taking care of the problem. I am tempted to pick up a couple of Jetbeam's and Eagletac's new models though regardless.
> 
> I did not think the Jet3 was quite as bright as the M20... but everyone's lights are a little different. Thanks again for the suggestion.



yes I think tint of LED's and our different indervidual perception of colors is what governs our choice - few! thats all my big words used up for the week


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Just got my first O-light: The M20 Premium-R2, Black

(1) I was fascinated by how this light looks in person, especially the glimmering reflector, the polished cuts in the s/s bezel, and the perfectly mathing finish of all components.

(2) I opened it to lubricate it and change the rubber button cover. I was shocked by the high quality of ALL the internal components. I didn't expect this!

Always nice to get a light that is this well executed.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

So, i imagine you have the *New* Firmware,

which did away with that darned "LowBatteryBlink" ? :sick2:


Hope so. Good Riddance !



I'm awaiting my replacement to ship from 4Sevens.


Soon.



Like you, i am also impressed by this flashlight.



So happy to see that Olight has *listened *to the complaints.

:thumbsup:



This is indeed a very nice flashlight.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Burgess said:


> So, i imagine you have the *New* Firmware,
> 
> which did away with that darned "LowBatteryBlink" ? :sick2:



I am pretty sure the Premium has the new firmware, mine has the section in the manual crossed out where it covers the low battery blink.

Overall a nice light - my only complaint would be the clip and cigar thingy, didn't like them and too them off, but that leaves a small section of exposed thread that I wouldn't mind some sort of smooth or knurled ring to cover.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> I am pretty sure the Premium has the new firmware, mine has the section in the manual crossed out where it covers the low battery blink.


 
My manual also had a strike across the low battery warning.

What really concerns me is the strike *they also put across the "Warranty" section*. 

Then they threw in an additional slip of paper with a time-limited warranty of 30 days, 18 months, and you pay for parts [EDIT: after this period]. :thumbsdow 

_*The light was, and still is, advertized with a lifetime no-hassle warranty! See blue text below for what I just pulled off the sales page this morning.*_

*"Warranty*

_"No Hassle Lifetime Guarantee_

_"Batteries will deplete, switches will wear out, electronics will burn out, rubber boots and O-rings will age. Everything else is covered by our lifetime no-hassle guarantee: if it breaks, we fix it! _

_"Olight warrants its products to be free from defects in materials and workmanship. Olight will repair or replace, at its option and without charge, any product or part which is found to be defective under normal use and service with proof of purchase. Such repair or replacement shall be the purchaser’s sole and exclusive remedy under this warranty. This warranty does not cover normal maintenance and service and does not apply to any products or parts which have been subject to modification, misuse, negligence, accident, improper maintenance or repair by anyone other than Olight."_

"Them *******s!" :thumbsdow


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



EngrPaul said:


> Then they threw in an additional slip of paper with a time-limited warranty of 30 days, 18 months, and you pay for parts. :thumbsdow



On the image that you posted the additional slip of paper says THEY pay for the parts for 18 months and YOU pay for the parts AFTER 18 months.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> On the image that you posted the additional slip of paper says THEY pay for the parts for 18 months and YOU pay for the parts AFTER 18 months.


 
I added in the appropriate edit to clarify.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> On the image that you posted the additional slip of paper says THEY pay for the parts for 18 months and YOU pay for the parts AFTER 18 months.


 
When I buy a light that is advertised as being high-quality, and retails for over $100; I expect it to last much longer than a year and a half. And what exactly is left if batteries, switches, electronics, rubber boots, and O-rings are not covered under warranty? If I drop the light and crack the lens, will Olight replace it for free? (Assuming that happens within the first 18 months). I doubt it.

I've had no problems with my M20. I hope it stays that way. I was also lucky to get mine at a significant discount. Still, if Olight has such little faith in their products; I'm glad I have a small collection of Surefires that I can rely on.


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Monocrom said:


> When I buy a light that is advertised as being high-quality, and retails for over $100; I expect it to last much longer than a year and a half. And what exactly is left if batteries, switches, electronics, rubber boots, and O-rings are not covered under warranty? If I drop the light and crack the lens, will Olight replace it for free? (Assuming that happens within the first 18 months). I doubt it.
> 
> I've had no problems with my M20. I hope it stays that way. I was also lucky to get mine at a significant discount. Still, if Olight has such little faith in their products; I'm glad I have a small collection of Surefires that I can rely on.


 
Surefire, Pelican, Streamlight and Inova do have fantastic warranties. In the current rate of led and light improvements... I personally do not see myself keeping a led light for even that long. However I fully do see your point.

Hopefully, Surefire, Pelican, Inova and Streamlight will quickly bring their lights to market that have similar output capibilities (including multi-level) to Olight. I have hight hopes that 2009 will be a great year for us at cpf.... including some great new long anticipated American made lights.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



woodrow said:


> I have hight hopes that 2009 will be a great year for us at cpf.... including some great new long anticipated American made lights.


 
Perhaps Surefire will release the UA2 and UB2 in time for Christmas.... of 2009. :sigh:


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks for the warranty update Paul.

Although somewhat disappointing, the original wording of the warranty was actually pretty meaningless anyway. They had directly copied a certain well-known American light maker, and replaced "bulbs will burn out" (common for incans) with "electronics will burn out". Seriously, there's not much value to a warranty that won't guarantee the circuit at all.

I understood Olight was coming out with a revised warranty statement, so I guess this is it. 18 months is certainly better than nothing (and better than what many other Chinese makers offer).


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I agree, the original warranty statement was self-contradictory... "No-Hassle Guarantee", and then excluding most defect-prone components of the flashlight. :shrug:

What bothers me is the nerve to physically cross out the warranty and change it. Also, done well in advance of having the dealers update their product description. :shakehead

Still, it's a great performer and very high quality at a reasonable price.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



EngrPaul said:


> Still, it's a great performer and very high quality at a reasonable price.


 
Very true. But business practices are something I look at when laying down my hard-earned money. The light is impressive, their warranty nonsense is not. 

I like my M20.... But I'm never buying another Olight product again.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

FYI, those looking into the M20 class of multi-power tactical flashlights, my JetBeam Jet-III M review is now up.

The current-controlled M20 remains the most efficient choice in this class, but the Jet-III M has a lot going for it as well (including continuously-variable output, an extremely low low, and a few nice build feature).

More choice for consumers.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Monocrom said:


> But I'm never buying another Olight product again.


 
I don't feel this way, the warranty thing is an irritation at the worst.

I would defer to people's actual experiences with the quality of the light, and warranty experiences when things aren't right.

I'd rather have a manufacturer give a low warranty and exceed it when needed, than to make big promises and provide hassles later on.

I think I will like the o-light for the same reason I like Hondas. They might not have the best warranty, but I can drive them for 3-5 times the warranty period before they need any non-routine service. That kind of quality keeps me coming back.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



EngrPaul said:


> I think I will like the o-light for the same reason I like Hondas. They might not have the best warranty, but I can drive them for 3-5 times the warranty period before they need any non-routine service. That kind of quality keeps me coming back.


 
As someone who's into cars, I understand what you mean. (Still, with their notorious transmission problems; Honda might not be the best example). But as far as lights go, my Surefires are better quality _and _come with a lifetime, no-hassle, no B.S. warranty. 

While my M20 is not likely to fail on me, if it does; I'm glad I've got other quality lights to fall back on.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Really I couldn't care less about the warranty. I have bought much more expensive items with significantly less warranty. My experience with electronics tells me that a factory fault that doesn't show itself within the first 18 months is very rare. I have 5 Maglites that are almost a decade old and I haven't needed a warranty for any of them, I haven't even blown one bulb between the lot of them.

I expect that if the Olight regulator or other circuitry cannot handle the wattage going through it then I will know about it within the first 3 months, 18 months warranty is more than enough for me. Of course I could also argue that for the price of a Surefire I could buy 2 Olights and have change, then if one failed I could throw it in the bin and use the 2nd one.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> Really I couldn't care less about the warranty. I have bought much more expensive items with significantly less warranty. My experience with electronics tells me that a factory fault that doesn't show itself within the first 18 months is very rare. I have 5 Maglites that are almost a decade old and I haven't needed a warranty for any of them, I haven't even blown one bulb between the lot of them.


 
A very fair statement about any electronic issues popping up within the first 18 months. But Olight has made it clear that they won't even cover the electronics, under warranty. As far as Maglite goes....

Before really getting lights, I owned 3 Maglites that failed on me. One was a 3D model kept in my car for emergencies. It literally fell apart on me while checking to see if it needed new batteries or if the bulb had prematurely blown. The other two were mini-mags. One also fell apart on me while examining it. The other had a barrel so soft that it bent inwards while holding it in my fingers. You've got 5 good ones, I ended up with 3 lemons.... Something similar could happen with two different Olight customers. Hence the need for a good warranty. A great warranty shows that a company is willing to stand behind its products. A poor one also speaks about a company's commitment to what they make. 



> Of course I could also argue that for the price of a Surefire I could buy 2 Olights and have change, then if one failed I could throw it in the bin and use the 2nd one.


 
Also a fair point. But I'd rather spend the extra money on one quality light that I know won't let me down, instead of two less expensive lights that might.


----------



## woodrow

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Monocrom said:


> A very fair statement about any electronic issues popping up within the first 18 months. But Olight has made it clear that they won't even cover the electronics, under warranty. As far as Maglite goes....
> 
> Before really getting lights, I owned 3 Maglites that failed on me. One was a 3D model kept in my car for emergencies. It literally fell apart on me while checking to see if it needed new batteries or if the bulb had prematurely blown. The other two were mini-mags. One also fell apart on me while examining it. The other had a barrel so soft that it bent inwards while holding it in my fingers. You've got 5 good ones, I ended up with 3 lemons.... Something similar could happen with two different Olight customers. Hence the need for a good warranty. A great warranty shows that a company is willing to stand behind its products. A poor one also speaks about a company's commitment to what they make.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a fair point. But I'd rather spend the extra money on one quality light that I know won't let me down, instead of two less expensive lights that might.


 

Monocrom,
I think you have a very good point and I think that was the great thing (for me) about buying Surefire lights. I was not impressed by their regular lights as much as their M series (I did really love my gpz though) lights, but they were all good quality. 

I hope to be a SF customer again soon as soon as they bring to market their high output variable level lights. The extra fit and finish will need to be there for me though to justify spending $279+ for a light that is not brighter (most likely) than one I can get for $100.

I do not know how long my M20 will last (or if I will trade it for some new 300+ lumen 18650 light next year...if one comes out. But, it does feel (to me) to be slightly highter quality than my old 6pl or 6p/9p. It may not be... but it feels that way to me.

When I was spending $200-$350 on bright SF lights, there was really no other game in town. That has changed now...at least in output...and a decently made light. So, while I look forward to the possibility of buying a UA2..... SF will really have to have their "A" game in place with it for me to (hapilly) spend the money. Better warrenty or not. Just my .02


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Monocrom said:


> A very fair statement about any electronic issues popping up within the first 18 months. But Olight has made it clear that they won't even cover the electronics, under warranty.



Not on mine they haven't - the bit that says they don't has been crossed out and replaced with a warranty that does cover the electronics.

From what I can work out they were covering the torch for a lifetime, but excluding electronics, switches, rubber boots & o-rings. They seem to have changed it to covering everything, but only for 18 months.


----------



## Glenn7

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Will a $275 + light out last 3 x M20 - for argument sake - or to put it another way buy 3 M20's and if one stops - grab another - and while the others are banging the $275 light on your boot to make it work - you got your backup out


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



KiwiMark said:


> Not on mine they haven't - the bit that says they don't has been crossed out and replaced with a warranty that does cover the electronics.
> 
> From what I can work out they were covering the torch for a lifetime, but excluding electronics, switches, rubber boots & o-rings. They seem to have changed it to covering everything, but only for 18 months.


 
Took a closer look. You're right about the change. But I wonder if Olight will apply it to those of us who jumped on the bandwagon, and got their M20 early. My warranty is still a Lifetime one; but I have no clue what it covers since all the important items were excluded.


----------



## Watchguy

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I always consider the store warranty and reputation above the manufacturer warranty. I've never used a manufacturer warranty but have used a store return policy several times and will pay extra for it.
My Olight T25 Tactical had one of the modes go bad. 4Sevens took it back no questions and quick. I was at first just going to warranty it then I asked for a refund (so I could buy an M20).


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

The new warranty is a massive improvement upon the original.

If you read the original carefully you'll see that while it was a 'limited lifetime warrant' is was FAR too limited: it didn't cover LED, Electronics or switches - that leaves what - the machined body parts?

The new warranty is also a limited lifetime warranty; it covers *everything* for 18 months then after 18 months covers labor only. We worked carefully with Olight to create the new warranty program and feel that, for the consumer, it is a massive improvement and is now highly competitive. 

The upgraded warranty covers all Olight purchases.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Agreeing with Matt here, the original warranty was confusing, and if taken literally didn't cover much. I was picturing the person who wrote up the warranty statement was just trying to be cute:thinking: How can it be no-hassle if it doesn't cover major items? It was due to be corrected... but at first glance seems like less coverage.

Thanks for stepping in and clarifying. I didn't intend to have a whole page devoted to warranty mumbo jumbo!


----------



## phantom23

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Alltough M20 'low' is quite low it's still very bright compared to eg. VB-16.
M20 low - VB-16 high






M20 low - VB-16 low


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



phantom23 said:


> Alltough M20 'low' is quite low it's still very bright compared to eg. VB-16.


Quite true ... although the M20 has the lowest output I've seen a current-controlled light make it down to.

The VB-16 remains one of the lowest output lights I've ever come across. But the new JetBeam Jet-III M comes pretty close.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

My cree emitter has a die WAY off from the center of the dome.

I knew my beam was a little lopsided, it wasn't until I put in a smooth reflector that I realized how bad it was. The beam is like a big parabola instead being spot.

Time to test that warranty! :sigh:


----------



## Triker

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

What a site! I know nil to nothing about flashlights, but came here looking for help as I wanted to buy a light to winter commute on my ICE Trice S trike. Also thought I'd like to have it mounted on my helmet. Found GREAT advice on both here. My Olight M20 Premium arrived this week. It''s temporarily mounted with a zip tie, and took it out for a spin last night. I can certainly see and be seen with it. Tried all mode of course. I do like the fact that you have light in the direction of head movement instead of straight forward.

Just wanted to say THANKS for the forum and all of you who contribute your knowledge.

Joseph


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Triker said:


> Just wanted to say THANKS for the forum and all of you who contribute your knowledge.


Hope you enjoy the light ... and :welcome:


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hey Triker --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:



Ride safely, my friend.
_


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Triker said:


> Also thought I'd like to have it mounted on my helmet...
> Just wanted to say THANKS for the forum and all of you who contribute your knowledge.
> 
> Joseph


 
:welcome: The light has very good output and runtime for it's size, good choice!


----------



## artec540

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



selfbuilt said:


> Quite true ... although the M20 has the lowest output I've seen a current-controlled light make it down to.
> 
> The VB-16 remains one of the lowest output lights I've ever come across. But the new JetBeam Jet-III M comes pretty close.



I don't understand this passion for a very low "low" output. If you want it that low, why not turn it off?


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



artec540 said:


> I don't understand this passion for a very low "low" output. If you want it that low, why not turn it off?


 It makes the light more versitile and gives super long runtimes. 
You really don't want 100+ lumens in a confined space with night adapted vision. Personally I'd prefer if the low mode was perhaps even lower.


----------



## Kabible

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

That's a good one Fran!!

However, if it's totally dark and I use your 'arctec540' mode, I'll likely run into something. If my eyes are dark adapted and I want them to stay that way, it's better to have a 'low-low' output to just be able to navigate with.


----------



## Kabible

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Paul, my M20's R2 also has a slightly of center diode. I noticed it when I de-focused the reflector a bit to get a wider hotspot. De-focused, one side of the hotspot has a softer edge than the other. I'm going to live with mine because the tint is a nice warm 'vanilla' white. I wouldn't want to chance getting a greenie.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Kabible said:


> Paul, my M20's R2 also has a slightly of center diode. I noticed it when I de-focused the reflector a bit to get a wider hotspot. De-focused, one side of the hotspot has a softer edge than the other. I'm going to live with mine because the tint is a nice warm 'vanilla' white. I wouldn't want to chance getting a greenie.


 
Kabible,

I bought the smooth reflector because I was disappointed in the throw of the stock reflector. In retrospect, the problem isn't just the texture of the lens, it's the dome being out of focus with the diode.

Here is what my M20 R2 beam looks like with the smooth reflector (an out-of-focus blur):


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I also think that beam is dissapointing Paul.


----------



## EngrPaul

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



TONY M said:


> I also think that beam is dissapointing Paul.


 
With other comments here about green or off-center emitters, I'm just going to send my light back for a refund, something I seldom do. 

We shouldn't have to ask for a hand-picked light with acceptable emitter. They should all come that way from the factory. :thumbsdow

Yes, I'm disappointed, because the rest of the light is great. :mecry:


----------



## Kabible

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

My emitter exhibits a similar pattern, just not as bad. 

I'd send mine back as well if it were that bad.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



artec540 said:


> I don't understand this passion for a very low "low" output. If you want it that low, why not turn it off?



If you were camping and felt the need to get up in the middle of the night for a pee you wouldn't want to fire up over 100 lumens because that would hurt your eyes & wreck your night vision. You only need a dim light to see when your eyes are night adapted and when your only goal is to make it to the other side of a tree/bush without tripping over anything - low output is more than enough.

There has already been a thread on CPF where someone mentioned that on a camping trip the collection of lights was useless apart from a little AAA light that was the only one not too bright.

Personally I love having a light I can turn on that is very dim and runs for over 40 hours on the battery, but can be cranked up to bright enough to illuminate a decent sized room by shining the light on the ceiling or used as a search light in an emergency. Versatility is good!


----------



## TONY M

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



EngrPaul said:


> With other comments here about green or off-center emitters, I'm just going to send my light back for a refund, something I seldom do.
> 
> We shouldn't have to ask for a hand-picked light with acceptable emitter. They should all come that way from the factory. :thumbsdow
> 
> Yes, I'm disappointed, because the rest of the light is great. :mecry:


Yep I fully agree and this is the reason why I haven't bought a Olight M20.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



TONY M said:


> Yep I fully agree and this is the reason why I haven't bought a Olight M20.


I agree that Paul's example is unacceptable - I too would return a light with such an emitter. :green:

But to be fair, that's a Cree manufacturing fault, not Olight. And I doubt other flashlight makers are screening each individual emitter that comes their way for proper centering within the emitter dome/ring (since it's a Cree QA issue).

All the more reason why you want a reputable dealer to work with.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

_promo removed_


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

To MattK --

:twothumbs


First Class, all the way !

:goodjob:
_


----------



## OCDGearhead

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks for the great review on a great light, SB.

I'm glad you included the ITP, as I have been considering it along with the Spear. I will have to add the M20 to the considerations. I just ordered a Dmini digital & the new limited edition Incendio (and some x-mas lights) from Matt. I may be sending the Mini back for the M20 premium after reading the review. 

Very well rounded light. Sounds like it is being well supported by Battery Junction also (plug).


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thank you for this great review SB! I's a piece of work what you've made :thumbsup:.
Because of it I have no choice but to order one for myself...



.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks Burgess and OCDGearhead 

I still love the D-Mini - one of the first Cree lights to hit the market and it's still a relevant.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

SB...good review.

Kudos!

Matt...back in posts #26 & #27, one of the guys asked when the newer version M20 WC Q5 would be coming out. The one WITHOUT the battery power indicator.

I (like the poster #26) prefer the sharper, cooler-colored, light beam of the WC Q5 bin...but without the low battery indicator. If it's out, you have yourself an immediate sale.

And secondly - or is it thirdly? - I'd like to make a comment/observation about the included holder. Specifically about the ELASTIC BAND that holds the spare batteries on the sides of the light.

Blah!

Blah to anything elastic on a cordura holder.

I cannot tell you how many pieces of equipment, or clothing accessories, that have had the elastic material fail on them.

Wait a year or two down the line (of average use and carry), or even a few months down the line (in a sun-drenched environment), and you'll see what I mean. The elastic material breaks down and starts to lose it's elasticity really fast. And when this happens, the "other material" will now sag and not hold anything in place.

In my opinion (from personal experience), ditch the elastic material and replace it with the appropriate sized, solid, cordura nylon. (Or whatever material the holder is made of).

Your customers will IMMEDIATELY see the difference.

Don't believe me? Then ask the readers to post their comments on elastic materials they have used in the past (whatever they may be), and see if they still hold their elastic properties after a while.

Just my opinion.

But "Hey"...don't forget to answer on the availability of the updated M20 WC Q5 bin, without the low battery indicator.

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

_Moderation
_
_You may *NOT* sell your products on CPF proper or post any kind of sales thread whatsoever within it's forums.


Links to sales pages, whats in stock, when it's in stock, promotion of your stock, pricing, etc, must be done at the Market Place. Not CPF proper._

Advertising link........ again.


----------



## Greta

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Matt... as it seems that there are quite a few discussion threads on CPF proper that end up being advertising and/or sales threads for your company (something that it seems members and you can't seem to stay away from), perhaps you would consider having your own sub-forum in the Dealer's Corner forum at the MarketPlace? This way when these innocent discussion threads start to stray into territory that specifically violates CPF policies, they can be continued where they belong, in your own forum in the MarketPlace. Why, you could even put a link to your sub-forum in your sigline here instead of all of that other advertising stuff. Good idea? :shrug: I think so! :twothumbs: Email me!


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I agree with Ray: the sides of the lanyard included with my Fenix L2D are made of elastic material, and some months of use after they shows degradation and loose a good amount of tightness, a full nylon holster surely do a better work on the long term (even the short). And we're talking about lights designed to "last forever", or until a better emitter replace it.....:thinking:


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I'll be sure to pass on the holster comments to Olight.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Ecodelosandes said:


> I agree with Ray: the sides of the lanyard included with my Fenix L2D are made of elastic material, and some months of use after they shows degradation and loose a good amount of tightness, a full nylon holster surely do a better work on the long term (even the short).


Quite true, and I can understand that concern. But I may be something of an outlier here when I say that I personally still prefer my original Fenix holsters (L1D/P2D/L2D-sizes) over anything else for those size lights. 

The reason is that they are the simplest and least bulky holsters that I own, and it's a snap easily drawing or replacing the light. It's true the elastic will break down over time, which is why I bought a number of replacements in each size format to last me a long time.  I typically EDC a 1AA light, and the L1T/L1D holster is just right.

I've tried a large number of holsters over the years (maxpeditions, etc.), and the only other one I routinely use is the Stallion nylon half-holster designed for the Inova T4/T5. This one is open at both ends, and fits most of my thrower lights (e.g. MRV, Tiablo, DBS, Jet-III, etc) well enough - although you need to remove the grip ring on the M20 to get it to fit well. 

Personally, something like that which also accommodates the grip ring would be my first choice for the M20.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

The M20's holster was purposely designed as a law enforcement type holster that would remain 'open' rather than a military/hunting style holster which had elastic sides. The law enforcement type holster stays open so that officers can replace the light to the holster without looking down at it so they don't have to take their eyes off of a suspect/situation. The Stallion is an excellent example of that type of holster. The Maxpedition type is best for the hunter/hiker/military type who typically favors flexibility.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Any other wish-list items for the M20? Suggestions for the factory?


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

A white diffuser dome (or tube).


This would be *very helpful* for soft, even, area lighting.


It'd be a great "candle mode", without any harsh glare.


Could even thread directly into the (removed) bezel ring.


But, please . . . .


Don't have it shaped like a Sex-Toy. 

_


----------



## Nochrome

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I totally agree on the holster being a good design. I wear it on my duty belt with the light pointing up. This way I can remove it without opening the flap and thus: A. Making the velcro "tearing" noise (which, when your trying to quiet, can be very loud)
B. Saves wear on the velcro
I also find the side pockets to be useful for carrying my Fenix P3D as a backup light. I have not seen any noticeable wear after several weeks of daily use. 
I too would like to see the side pockets be nylon as I think that would last longer.


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> Any other wish-list items for the M20? Suggestions for the factory?


Matt, any chance to get a threaded ring to cover the threads when the tactical grip ring is not in use? In case it become available please make it as an accesory too, for the ones who have the light already.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Burgess said:


> A white diffuser dome (or tube).



In the works but FYI The SF uhh FM3X series filters/beamshapers fit IIRC. Will Double check that it's the FM3X's but I'm pretty sure those are the ones.

The threaded ring to cover the threads has been requested already - no commitment from the factory yet but I will remind them of the request.


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thank you Matt, very kind! :thumbsup:


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Sure thing - I'd really like one for my own M20.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> The threaded ring to cover the threads has been requested already - no commitment from the factory yet but I will remind them of the request.


 
Please tell Olight to take their time to be sure the rings are a proper fit. Fenix screwed up horribly with their rings. Especially the black ones. Too loose, too tight, if you got lucky it was just right. :thumbsdow


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

"Too loose, too tight, if you got lucky it was just right."


:naughty:


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Oh, by the way . . . .


With the "Grip-Ring" installed, this flashlight

fits GREAT even while wearing Heavy Winter Gloves !



This is one of my Favorite flashlights.

(although, i admit to having _*quite a few*_ favorites !) 

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Selfbuilt, you mentioned that semi regulated is more efficient and offers a long "moon" mode before the battery protection circuit kicks in.
Since the Olight Warrier premium R2 runs 18650 batteries with semi regulation does that mean it automatically has the battery protection circuit function? I can't seem to locate information on whether if the Olight Warrier Premium R2 has the battery protection circuit or not.

Thank you.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> Selfbuilt, you mentioned that semi regulated is more efficient and offers a long "moon" mode before the battery protection circuit kicks in.
> Since the Olight Warrier premium R2 runs 18650 batteries with semi regulation does that mean it automatically has the battery protection circuit function? I can't seem to locate information on whether if the Olight Warrier Premium R2 has the battery protection circuit or not.


According to updates provided here, the M20 no longer has the low-voltage warning flash. That was not a battery protection feature per se (i.e. it didn't shut down the light, just warned you that the battery was running low and should be re-charged).

But since you can tell from the drop-off in output that the battery is running low, you don't really the flash. AFAIK, there is no battery protection feature in the M20 that would prevent unprotected cells from being over-discharged ... but given the long moon mode, you should have plenty of warning to swap out those cells and recharge, so I think the point is probably moot.


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Mine arrived yesterday, WOW  !!!
I get the two reflectors, the OP is great for general use, but the smooth is a real step ahead in range IMO. Sure is a bit ringy, but for soft beam to use more close i have the Fenix L2d, and the rings are obvious only when you test it in the classic wall test, for the real life use i feel it's perfectly OK.


----------



## BillG

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

thanks for the review! great job as usual.


----------



## ilLUMENati

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I love my M20, I guess my only qualms are a lack of thread protectors for the removable syringe grip and strike bezel like the ones the fenix uses.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

*Really* love the LOW mode on my M20 !:kiss:


Opens up* lots* more "usage" opportunities,
when running at its (_my estimate_) 6 to 10 Lumens.


And so nice having Good Throw with only 6 to 10 Lumens !

:twothumbs


Such a very versatile flashlight !


Can you tell that i like mine ? 

_


----------



## cree_buyer

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

i just wanna say that is the most efficient regulated run time graph i've seen! thanks for all your hard work!







would you consider the M20 the most efficient?


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Ecodelosandes said:


> Matt, any chance to get a threaded ring to cover the threads when the tactical grip ring is not in use? In case it become available please make it as an accesory too, for the ones who have the light already.


 

+1 on a ring to replace the tactical grip ring when its not in use


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Requested a while and apparently now in the works.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



cree_buyer said:


> would you consider the M20 the most efficient?


It's certainly up there. Current-controlled circuits (like the ones Fenix and Olight use) are among the most efficient I've seen. When coupled with the M20's nice and low Lo mode, it definitely makes this light a very strong overall performer. 

Can't say if it is the most efficient, since I don't normally do runtimes on such Lo levels (ties up my lightbox for too long!). The Lumapower Encore is very well regulated multi-power light - with an even lower Lo mode - but max output isn't as high as the M20. And the build quality of Encore is not in the same league as the M20.


----------



## swrdply400mrelay

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> Requested a while and apparently now in the works.


 

Awesome! :twothumbs


----------



## hlwpt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> Any other wish-list items for the M20? Suggestions for the factory?


 

I got mine last week and so far I like it for the most part. I thinnk the tail cap button should protrude more though. It is not easy to engage it when I use it whicle shooting my duty weapon. I would also like to see a second switch on the side.


----------



## RaymondMillbrae

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

HLWPT,

funny that you should make the "_switch on the side_" comment.

I have always thought that this would be a great attribute to have on a small tactical light. (Both, tailcap AND switch on the side).

If my Fenix TK11, my Dereelight CLH1 V4, and my M20 Warrior had this function...WOO-HOO...that would be the "Cat's Meow"!!

I would repurchase these lights again if the newer versions had this attribute!

In Christ: Raymond


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet but is the high mode noticebly brighter than medium mode when using a 18650 battery? I thought saw a post somewhere that high is only slightly brighter than medium if using a 18650 battery while high is alot brighter than medium if using 2 Cr123A batteries.

Thanks.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet but is the high mode noticebly brighter than medium mode when using a 18650 battery? I thought saw a post somewhere that high is only slightly brighter than medium if using a 18650 battery while high is alot brighter than medium if using 2 Cr123A batteries.
> 
> Thanks.



High is brighter than medium on 18650, but not as bright as high on 2 x 16340 or 2 x CR123a. If you want the maximum output then you definitely should go to 2 cells on this light. If you are not too worried about maximum output and want a long run time then you should use the M20 on low or medium. On medium you can get 6:49 run time from one 18650 or 8:36 on 2 x CR123a, of course the 18650 is rechargeable so therefore cheaper in the long run.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet but is the high mode noticebly brighter than medium mode when using a 18650 battery? I thought saw a post somewhere that high is only slightly brighter than medium if using a 18650 battery while high is alot brighter than medium if using 2 Cr123A batteries.


Hi is about twice as bright as Med, on all batteries. In fact, initial brightness of each output level is the same regardless of the battery used. The only difference is that 18650 on Max is not tightly regulated, but slowly drops-off (i.e. direct drive pattern). So, if you put a partially depleted 18650 in, you may see less of a difference - but it should still be substantial.


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I sent a pm to a CPF member who is selling an Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 in the Marketplace. He stated that his particular M20 is a newer version which does not have the low battery indicator. He said when he uses 2 CR123A batteries, and they start to become depleted, the light will just turn off. It does not have a slow declining output. I thought the Olight M20 would have a slow declining output when the batteries start to die thus allowing some warning before a complete light shut off. For example, if the batteries could not support high mode then the amount of light would be reduced to medium or low mode.

Can someone please explain if there should be a complete shut off or a slow decline in output while using primaries on this flashlight?

Thank you.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> Can someone please explain if there should be a complete shut off or a slow decline in output while using primaries on this flashlight?


Mine clearly has a slow decline in output on 2xCR123A. :shrug:

However, it is possible the light might not come on with nearly depleted cells. A number of lights won't activate with such cells, even though they would continue to run past that point if that had been successfully turned on earlier.


----------



## lightmyway

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

My olight M20 premium shuts down without warning leaving me in the dark,only thing i don't like about my light.


----------



## KiwiMark

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I don't generally run my batteries until dead (they are all rechargeable) and I always have a backup on hand - so I couldn't care less about my light cutting out.


----------



## FlashlightsNgear.com

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



lightmyway said:


> My olight M20 premium shuts down without warning leaving me in the dark,only thing i don't like about my light.



Thats not good, I thought most lights switched automatically to a lower mode, I really wanted one of these but I think its something that needs fixing, LISTEN-UP OLIGHT!!


----------



## T4R06

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

got the premium R2 WD tint and its nice


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> I sent a pm to a CPF member who is selling an Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 in the Marketplace. He stated that his particular M20 is a newer version which does not have the low battery indicator. He said when he uses 2 CR123A batteries, and they start to become depleted, the light will just turn off. It does not have a slow declining output. I thought the Olight M20 would have a slow declining output when the batteries start to die thus allowing some warning before a complete light shut off. For example, if the batteries could not support high mode then the amount of light would be reduced to medium or low mode.
> 
> Can someone please explain if there should be a complete shut off or a slow decline in output while using primaries on this flashlight?
> 
> Thank you.



It depends upon the battery type. 

What you're seeing is so called, 'full regulation,' which is very popular here on CPF. According to SB's runtime charts that only occurs on 3.7V RCR123A and not with regular CR123A or 18650's which will taper off at the end.

So, to be clear, the M20 WILL taper off on CR123A or 1 x 18650.


----------



## lightmyway

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks Matt for the clarification On the battery types ,somehow i missed that info i.ll start using the 18650. Great light by the way.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Our 'light of the year for 2008' and still the reigning king of Tactical lights as far as I'm concerned. Enjoy!


----------



## sardian

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I got my Olight R2 Premium from BatteryJunction two weeks ago (along with a T25-Tactical which loves my front pocket  ) 

It's a great light. Very bright and I really like the UI. A nice low for long run time, med for general use and a "can't believe it coming from such a small light" high mode. I have used 18650's and RCR's with great success.

I also bought the smooth reflector to go with it. This does add lots of throw with a tight spot but I think I'm going to leave the OP in the light. For most uses the OP is more than adequate, plenty of throw. The smooth is just too tight for general use (imo).

Great/fast service from Battery Junction. This was my first dealings with them and I'll be going back for more.

A ring to cover the threads where the "square" part is on the light is would be nice. Also, a smooth basal option would be nice too. I don't plan on gettin into any fights with mine ;-)


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



sardian said:


> Also, a smooth basal option would be nice too. I don't plan on gettin into any fights with mine ;-)


 

Just un-screw it !


That's what i did with mine. :thumbsup:


Easy as pi. 





PS: i love this flashlight ! 

_


----------



## Mikellen

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Is there a diffuser that I can purchase in order to make the beam a little more floody?

Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Mikellen said:


> Is there a diffuser that I can purchase in order to make the beam a little more floody?


There was a thread about the release of diffuser/filters for the M20 here. I haven't tried them personally yet.


----------



## De-Lux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I just received my Olight M-20. Very nice:naughty:. However, I was going to use my AW RCR123a's but they seem to fit very tight in the magazine and I am also not able to screw the battery magazine cap all the way down with 2 protected RCR 123a's inside. Furthermore, The light tends to flicker on and off as though there is a bad connection when using the RCR cells with and without the use of the magazine. I do not have this issue when using primary CR123's. Has anyone else experienced this issue. Thanks in advanced


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Matt at Battery Junction has provided me with the new Olight filters for the M20.







First thing I noticed is that these are not cheap colored pieces of plastic. They appear to be actual ground glass, and have an anti-reflective coating that gives them a strong complementary pink/green hue when looked at from an angle. To illustrate my point, here's a flash effect from a steep angle:






No, I have not reverse the filters - red is still in the middle and green is at the end. The AR coating gives you this complementary shine.

Olight has released separate filters for the M20 and the small T-series light, but I believe construction is equivalent.






Note the soft-plastic filter cap has grooves specially cut to fit the scalloped edges of the M20's stainless steel bezel ring. The filter/diffuer covers are a good snug fit, as there is some give in the rubberized material of cover. Very little light sneaks back out around the head.

Here's how they look against a white wall. All pics are at 1/25sec, f3.2, white balance locked to daylight, M20 on max on 1x18650.

Control shot of the M20 (note the slightly greenish hue of the R2-WH tint):





Now with the diffuser:





Green filter:





Red filter:





As you can see, the red filter seems to block a lot more light overall. This is likely due to the fact that LEDs output a lot less in the red wavelengths than they do in the blue and yellows (so there is less light overall once filtered for those wavelengths).

Interestingly, there is a complementary color effect right around the bezel with the filters (likely due to the dual AR coating). Here's some close-ups to show you what I mean - lights are lying on top of a white cardboard box:


















Final word: I'm very impressed with the qualiy of these filters and diffusers. They are well-made, and certainly well suited for the M20. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## fugleebeast

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I'm really impressed with the diffuser for the M20. The pictures don't quite capture what a beautiful flood it puts out. Even though they are very nice pictures


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



De-Lux said:


> However, I was going to use my AW RCR123a's but they seem to fit very tight in the magazine and I am also not able to screw the battery magazine cap all the way down with 2 protected RCR 123a's inside. Furthermore, The light tends to flicker on and off as though there is a bad connection when using the RCR cells with and without the use of the magazine. I do not have this issue when using primary CR123's.


 
I'm finally settled with the RCR123 with this light, and yes they fit tighlty in the magazine, but i haven't any problem with it. For sure the cap doesn't screw so far as with CR's, but it don't mess with the contacts anyway. I'm thinking that the magazine's cap comes with an attach to link it to an lanyard or something like that. It protrudes a pair of milimeters from the body, could it be topping with the PCB the cause of the faulty contact in your case?

BTW: Have you people noted that Olight finally has released the threaded ring to replace the tactical one on the M20?




Thank you Matt!!!


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Great job as always Eric!

We don't carry AW RCR123A's but I don't know of anything that would cause them specifically to be problematic. As to using the magazine with RCR123a fitment will really depend upon the length/diameter of your RCR123A's as they have quite a bit of variation between brands/models. Remember that the magazine isn't required with any battery type. There's a spring at the + contact side so the lanyard ring on the magazine shouldn't be affecting contact; those same springs provide shock resistance and also help give the light the flexibility to run on the wider variety of batteries since '18650's' and 'RCR123A's' have so much variance.

Yes - the oft-requested thread cover ring came out as an accessory ~6-8 weeks ago and was added to the M20 standard 'kit' about a month ago.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



fugleebeast said:


> I'm really impressed with the diffuser for the M20. The pictures don't quite capture what a beautiful flood it puts out. Even though they are very nice pictures


A good point - I too was impressed with how well the diffuser worked to turn the light into a flood monster. Pics rarely capture these things well - in real life, it is impressive.


----------



## MiniLux

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



selfbuilt said:


> Note the soft-plastic filter cap has grooves specially cut to fit the scalloped edges of the M20's stainless steel bezel ring. The filter/diffuer covers are a good snug fit, as there is some give in the rubberized material of cover. Very little light sneaks back out around the head.


 
I found that the filters do fit very well without the rubber:
take the desired filter glass out of the rubber, unscrew the stainless bezel from the M20, put the filter glass on the original one and screw the bezel back. Thus you may even combine two filters, e.g. diffusor + red/green one 

MiniLux


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MiniLux said:


> I found that the filters do fit very well without the rubber:
> take the desired filter glass out of the rubber, unscrew the stainless bezel from the M20, put the filter glass on the original one and screw the bezel back. Thus you may even combine two filters, e.g. diffusor + red/green one


That's pretty clever - glad to hear to lens sizes fit so well. :thumbsup:


----------



## HaroldB

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Just got my M20 today and what a great light!

Nice modes, with no silly SOS stuff.

I thought the low-mode was going to be useless, but after dark it's great for around-camp use 

This could be my favorite light since I got a Mag-lite 30+ years ago


----------



## Conan

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I received mine yesterday as part of the Olight Christmas Set. The M20 warrior is smaller than what I expected, it's a very handy size! :thumbsup: Beam color is slightly warm compared to my other lights. Good power on high and a useful low mode for general "around the room" use. It's also a very good value as a Christmas set with the small titanium flashlight.


----------



## ZRXBILL

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I've got a M20 coming and I'm planning on using my 2 RCRs in it but I'm curious if it would run fully regulated on a 17670 cell like it does on 2 RCR123s?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



ZRXBILL said:


> I've got a M20 coming and I'm planning on using my 2 RCRs in it but I'm curious if it would run fully regulated on a 17670 cell like it does on 2 RCR123s?


1x17670 will be same as the 1x18650 performance, only with lower runtime. So no, the light will not be fully regulated, but run direct-drive.


----------



## Neo9710

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Ive had my olight M20 warrior for quite a while now. Im a LEO and use it for work so it takes quite a beating..It surely stands up to a beating. My Dept still issues the Streamlights (I got mine I think 12 years ago and most of my guys are running the original rechargeable batteries) and I laugh every time I turn mine on next to theirs..


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

The Olight M20 came out 16 months ago and is still the class leader. IMO that says a lot about it's excellence that no one has managed to best it's combination of features, quality and performance. 
To use the dog/people year analogy; 16 months in CPF time is like 10 years in 'people' years.

I can think of no less than 3 other lights ripping off the M20's design and features yet still failing to best the original...I guess immitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Burgess

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Had my Olight M20 Warrior R2 for 15 months now.


And it STILL amazes me, every time i use it.


What a wonderful flashlight !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Neo9710

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

This is going to sound like a weird question.. WHo uses the filters and for what?


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Ahh I already had this worked up - it's not edited so it's going to be a bit repetetive. Collected from various sources:

from multiple sources:


Red.

Red is favored by pilots, sailors, fishermen, and astronomers for the excellent ability to preserve night vision and also for uses of safety, signaling, and map reading. Red is an internationally recognized attention color. Red light is a useful tool for tracking blood at night as it will make fresh blood easier to see against the dark green leaves. Red light is a low-signature light, which ensures stealth in the darkness. It is also a necessity for any pilots, vehicle operators, and other specialists who need to preserve night vision when reading charts, maps, and going over checklists.

Blue.

Blue is an excellent alternative to red for night vision preservation. On the other end of the spectrum from red and infra-red it doesn't show as much on night vision equipment. Blue lenses on a flashlight also make blood trails stand out brighter and make it easier to track an injured animal. Blue light provides the best contrast for blood of wounded game to show up against the forest floor. This blue filter is an essential tool for experienced hunters when tracking blood trails to ensure successful recovery of the wounded game. Blue light is also important during crime scene investigation for revealing evidences such as latent fingerprints developed by ninhydrin.

Green.

The color of green is 'nature-compatible' since by adaptation, eye sights of most wild animals are least sensitive to the color of green. Changing to green light is therefore ideal for signaling your hunting buddies or to provide illumination during trap rigging without spooking the game. Green light is also recommended for backpackers and outdoorsmen who enjoy immersing in the nature with minimal intrusion and disturbances. It is friendly with night vision equipment. the human eye is most sensitive to the green range of light. Forests have a lot of foliage that already absorbs all the other colors and only reflects back green light anyway... It should provide the best visibility in a forest using the lowest light intensity possible. Lastly, green light does not distort maps often printed with red and blue markings.


----------



## heater

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Had my M20 for almost 2 months now. Awsome light. Got both reflectors which I think makes the light very versitile. Very floody good throw with the OP. Flat out thrower with the SMO, with still good spill. R2 tint is perfect! A little ringy with the SMO reflector, but not bad at all. My favorite light to date. Smooth operation, nice features. A litttle green in the lowest setting, but is nice output. Only second set of batts. This thing has very good run time.


----------



## Neo9710

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



heater said:


> Had my M20 for almost 2 months now. Awsome light. Got both reflectors which I think makes the light very versitile. Very floody good throw with the OP. Flat out thrower with the SMO, with still good spill. R2 tint is perfect! A little ringy with the SMO reflector, but not bad at all. My favorite light to date. Smooth operation, nice features. A litttle green in the lowest setting, but is nice output. Only second set of batts. This thing has very good run time.


 
Where did you get the reflectors? Have any pics of the front mount?


----------



## heater

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I don't have any pics, but will take some and figure out how to post it. I got the reflector from Battery Juntion. 10$ I think. The light came with the OP. The SMO is worth having if you have the light. IMO.


----------



## Geban

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



heater said:


> I don't have any pics, but will take some and figure out how to post it. I got the reflector from Battery Juntion. 10$ I think. The light came with the OP. The SMO is worth having if you have the light. IMO.


Is there a big difference in throw with the SMO reflector?
I´m concidering buying a M20 again, since I gave mine away.


----------



## heater

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

There is more throw, much tighter beam. Like I said a little ringy, but so are my other SMO lights. The emitter shadow maybe? I was going to do some beam shots last night, but had hard snow all night. I will try again. I did use it quite a bit last night in the snow, along with a TK20 i have. I will say i love the tint of the r2 in WH, but the TK20 held its own very well in the snow with the warmer 5A tint. The M20 still out threw it, but for a AA light that TK20 still impresses me!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hi all ... FYI, my review of the M21 is now up, for those you who want to compare:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=256530


----------



## cheets

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

A quick thanks to Selfbuilt for such a great review that helped me make my mind up and a Hello :wave: to CPF members. Last long couple of days to wait for my xmas set to arrive...

These will be my first premium lights after getting an Ultrafire WF-501B a few weeks back, had never heard of any of the brands i've been considering until I found your forum and became enlightened. 

But where do I go from here? 

At present the only uses I have for a light is dog walking and general EDC (had never heard that phrase till recently either).
I feel now that I need to find a job that allows me maximum torch/flashlight time and usage. 

Any suggestions? I live in Cornwall UK :candle:


----------



## heater

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Geban said:


> Is there a big difference in throw with the SMO reflector?
> I´m concidering buying a M20 again, since I gave mine away.


 Here is the M20 SMO at around 130'




[/IMG]


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



cheets said:


> I feel now that I need to find a job that allows me maximum torch/flashlight time and usage.
> 
> Any suggestions? I live in Cornwall UK :candle:


 
I work outdoors as a security guard, at night.


----------



## gwight

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hi all!

I just received my new M20 premium last night. I compared it to my TK10 for throw and with the OP reflector in the M20, it lost to the TK10 for both spot size and brightness. (in my totally unscientific tests),The TK10 was set to turbo and I tried the M20 on high with both 18650 and 2 cr123s. Although it is a very nice light I was a little dissappointed that my old Fenix was brighter and seemed to throw better. I will try it with the smooth reflector and see how it does tonight. Has anyone else compared these two lights side by side? maybe I got a bad one.


----------



## gwight

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Update; I put the smooth reflector in tonight and gave it another shot. It's better but still not a bright as my Fenix TK10, although I have nothing other than a snow bank 75 yards away and my naked "unenlightened" eyes to compare it with. The spot is most definately tighter but with rings and a warmer white but not as "bright" as the TK10. I like the build and the fact that it can run on several different power sources but it's bigger and dimmer than the Fenix IMHO.


----------



## jirik_cz

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I think that your M20 must be defective. It should throw better than TK10.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

On 1x18650 it will not be as bright but on 2 CR or RCR it should be slightly brighter. Remember 225 vs 250 should basically be indistinguishable to the human eye as the difference is only ~10%. Ceiling bounce is the best way to measure such a difference - a snowbank at 75 yards won't work because perceived brightness will all be about optical differences (reflector type/size, etc).


----------



## gwight

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I think your probably right about that Matt. I am probably just perceiving the fenix as brighter because of the difference in color and my totally unscientific testing method. The fenix is a great little light too and it's smaller than the M20. I'm glad I own both.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

They're both great lights - enjoy!


----------



## tranks

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

i've had my m20 for over a year. i bought it because i needed a good flashlight at work. i was a diesel tech at the time and the cheap 1w led lights were not holding up and just not bright enough.

i have been very pleased with it. i bought the rechargeable battery with it from flashlightsunlimited.com. it has held up great with all the abuse i've put it through. surprisingly after being dropped from the cab height of a few semi trucks, it has still worked and only suffered a few scratches and dents. i carry it daily and used it at work and at home.

i have had one problem with it. every 2-3 weeks i've had to take it apart to re-tighten the switch at the end and the circuit board/led. they seem to rattle loose and then the light will flicker on/off and sometimes will not light at all.

after reading the entire review (great job btw), i'm wondering if i can get better performance with different batteries? i've only used the 18650 battery in it.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

2 x CR123A or RCR123A will be brighter but aren't as efficient, convenient or economical.


----------



## cheets

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Anyone thinkin of getting this light might wanna note that the cigarhold ring thats removable is not reversible. It seems the wrong way round when you look at it though, cause of one curved side and one straight side. I'd have thought the curved side would sit against your finger when holding, but I was wrong and promptlu took some of the finish off the threads and nearly got it stuck on the first day of playing. 

Other than that its been brilliant!!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



cheets said:


> Anyone thinkin of getting this light might wanna note that the cigarhold ring thats removable is not reversible. It seems the wrong way round when you look at it though, cause of one curved side and one straight side. I'd have thought the curved side would sit against your finger when holding, but I was wrong and promptlu took some of the finish off the threads and nearly got it stuck on the first day of playing.


I understand what you mean, but this arrangement seems to be fairly typical for this style ring (e.g. my Eagletac T100C2 and Xtar TZ20 both have similar non-reversible designs, with the curved side facing you and not your fingers). 

I'm guessing it is to prevent your fingers from slipping off the ring when pressing on the tailcap in cigar grip. I could see the light flying out of your hands otherwise, especially if your fingers were at all wet or your were wearing gloves.

I would note that other grip-ring designs where the two sides are similar tend to have a fairly sharp edge, likely for the same reason. Soft-rubber grips (e.g. Tiablo A9) seem to come installed the other way round, though. :shrug:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



selfbuilt said:


> I would note that other grip-ring designs where the two sides are similar tend to have a fairly sharp edge, likely for the same reason. Soft-rubber grips (e.g. Tiablo A9) seem to come installed the other way round, though. :shrug:


 
First thing I did with my Tiablo A9S was yank that ring off. Too soft, far too soft. Still have yet to encounter a decent, metal, grip-ring. Far too hard, and painful when you bear down on them. 

I have yet to find a better grip-ring than the hard rubber one that came on my Surefire C2.


----------



## tranks

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



cheets said:


> Anyone thinkin of getting this light might wanna note that the cigarhold ring thats removable is not reversible. It seems the wrong way round when you look at it though, cause of one curved side and one straight side. I'd have thought the curved side would sit against your finger when holding, but I was wrong and promptlu took some of the finish off the threads and nearly got it stuck on the first day of playing.
> 
> Other than that its been brilliant!!


i always thought that one way was so it could free spin and the other way was so it would be locked in place.


----------



## Warp

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Nothing new, but I'd like to add that I have had my M20 R2 for almost one year and am still very happy with it.

It is one HELL of a light.


----------



## cheets

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



tranks said:


> i always thought that one way was so it could free spin and the other way was so it would be locked in place.


Would make sense but doesn't specify anything in the manual about it. Think it would scratch it up pretty bad free spinning mind you. Have removed it now for pocket comfort


----------



## Let It Bleed

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Is the listed 240 lumens on high an emitter measure or an otf value. Since I don't know the precise meaning of these measurements other than what seems like a common sense understanding, I'll ask it a different way.

I have a Surefire 6PL that is listed at 80 lumens. Is the 240 lm value for the M-20 measured similarly and thereby a comparable output measurement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Warp

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Let It Bleed said:


> Is the listed 240 lumens on high an emitter measure or an otf value. Since I don't know the precise meaning of these measurements other than what seems like a common sense understanding, I'll ask it a different way.
> 
> I have a Surefire 6PL that is listed at 80 lumens. Is the 240 lm value for the M-20 measured similarly and thereby a comparable output measurement?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
Edit: Sorry, I replied to the wrong thread by mistake.

I do not think they use OTF lumens.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Let It Bleed said:


> I have a Surefire 6PL that is listed at 80 lumens. Is the 240 lm value for the M-20 measured similarly and thereby a comparable output measurement?


Short answer is no - Olight does not use "out-the-front" lumens. So you would need to factor in losses due circuit efficiency, optics, reflector, etc. Personally, I try not to put an exact estimate on these things - just too many variables, and I don't have a calibrated integrating sphere to test it directly. But the M20 does perform comparable to other maximally-driven lights with equivalent emitters (R2 in this case).

Surefire is known to low-ball their specs, as it gives them more flexibility to meet them. Problem with that is you can sometimes get widely different outputs from different samples of the same model. For example, a number of Surefire E1B owners (myself included) have lights that easily produce 120+ lumens, while others have ones that only seem to match the 80 lumen spec. This is likely due to using different output bins, while keeping the minimum published spec the same.


----------



## Let It Bleed

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Thanks for the reply. 

Basically, I'm trying to figure out how "much" flashlight I need in order to significantly increase performance over the SF 6PL. I realize it's a very subjective determination, but I want something more blinding inside and has a farther reach outside. 

The variable output is also a must, because I know I don't need max output most of the time and really like the idea of having a very minimal low setting to conserve batteries.

So far the M-20 seems like a reasonable first purchase that steps outside the mainstream. Certainly not anything exotic for this forum, but not something I can buy locally (at least I don't think so).


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

We tested an M20 in a calibrated 10" sphere last year and it was ~210 OTF,


----------



## kingfisher70

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

i just bought one of these. The strobe is very fast. It is so fast, in fact, that it seems somewhat ineffective. at any distance over about 20 feet is really just looks like a slightly dimmer version of the non-strobe.

is there a way to adjust the speed of the strobe?


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



kingfisher70 said:


> i just bought one of these. The strobe is very fast. It is so fast, in fact, that it seems somewhat ineffective. at any distance over about 20 feet is really just looks like a slightly dimmer version of the non-strobe.
> 
> is there a way to adjust the speed of the strobe?


 
No. As with most lights, the variable outputs and modes are determined by it's driver. This would have to be completely replaced. I'm sure there are modders on here who can do it, but I don't think it would be cost effective. If this ruins the light for you, you might ask if you can return it. Personally, I love mine.


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

A tactical strobe is not a long distance device. It exists for a specific application and the M20's strobe rate of 10Hz is absolutely correct to that application.

10-15Hz is the ideal range for a tactical strobe so 10Hz is at the 'slower' end of that range.


----------



## TAC1

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



MattK said:


> A tactical strobe is not a long distance device. It exists for a specific application and the M20's strobe rate of 10Hz is absolutely correct to that application.
> 
> 10-15Hz is the ideal range for a tactical strobe so 10Hz is at the 'slower' end of that range.


 
You are correct. I tested it on myself. It works very well in that application. Very disorienting and will leave a green blob in the middle of your field of vision for quite some time. Only thing I did not like was it takes both hands to change the mode to strobe.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



TAC1 said:


> You are correct. I tested it on myself. It works very well in that application. Very disorienting and will leave a green blob in the middle of your field of vision for quite some time. Only thing I did not like was it takes both hands to change the mode to strobe.


 
You can set the light to switch on in strobe mode. No need to use both hands.


----------



## TAC1

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Monocrom said:


> You can set the light to switch on in strobe mode. No need to use both hands.


 
Indeed. However, I don't find it preferable to leave the light on strobe mode when 99.9% of the time I will be using it for anything other than giving a would be attacker a seizure. Don't get me wrong, if I owned the light for the sole purpose of it sitting next to my pistol and nothing else, that would be fine. For the money I paid, it definately gets used for many other things as well.


----------



## harro

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Anyone else notice how similar the M20 R2 and Eagletac T20C2 are looks wise? Not a critisism, just an observation. IMVHO, two of the best looking lights in the 1 x 18650 class. I have used my M20R2 with SMO and OP reflectors, and for the sake of a small loss of distance with the OP, i reckon you end up with a much nicer beam. Cheers :goodjob:


----------



## jhn.holgate

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Another very pleased M20 owner. Great light. Have the M30 as well but the M20 out throws it and lasts a great deal longer on less batteries (I'm using the cr 123's atm) I have recently noticed the Olight website advertising the M20 with a 320 lumens R5 led. Anyone had the chance to see one yet?


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



harro said:


> Anyone else notice how similar the M20 R2 and Eagletac T20C2 are looks wise?



Of course - the Eagletac T20C2 design is totally stolen/copied from Olight.

The M20 is probably the most successful tactical class light to ever come out of China - it's not a surprise it has been copied so much, the Eagletac isn't the only Olight M20 design ripoff.


----------



## Xak

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Any chance we can upgrade our M20 R2's buy just buying an R5 head?


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Not possible - and it remember you'd have to replace everything but the battery tube and switch so it wouldn't save that much $$$ to do an upgrade 'kit' vs a compete light.


----------



## bollenberg

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I think that I have landed on the *Olight M20S Warrior R5 Tactical Flashlight*

I just can't find much information on the R5 I only see the R2. Can someone explain it to me? I like the strobe button separated from the main on/off clicker.


----------



## Hevy Lite

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Regarding the XP-G R5 version of the M20 my research indicates that you will get somewhat less throw with a possibly smoother beam (I do not as yet have either version of this light).

See this thread 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/291025
for a discussion of the "S" version. I was very sold on the "S" version until I discovered that it is a PWM vs current controlled light (regular M20 version). Some people easily see lower PWM rates as is indicated in the Selfbuilt review of the M30.

I wish they would have chosen higher PWM frequencies. Perhaps this is the best possible with the control board in the tail.

Also research the need for strobe as many think it is of little use.


----------



## MrJinks

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

thx for the great review
i am looking at the Olight M20S Special Ops S Warrior


----------



## Vaughnatic

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Great review


----------



## Ecodelosandes

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Hevy Lite said:


> Regarding the XP-G R5 version of the M20 my research indicates that you will get somewhat less throw with a possibly smoother beam (I do not as yet have either version of this light).



I agree with you, the throw from R2 lights is (at this size of reflector), higher than the R5 ones. I recently get a JetBeam RRT-2 SMO R5, keep in mind that the original RRT2 R2 throws better than the M20 R2, but my RRT-2 R5 don't catch the range of the old M20 R2 even with the new gen emitter.
See yourself:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3534804#post3534804 POST #98.


:wave:


----------



## CatalinaCruiser

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I have an M20 and a Surefire 6P. I was using the 6P for most of my needs and I kept the M20 in my bag as a back up. I went to Front Sight last month for an advanced tactics class where we do a night shoot and the M20 flashed once and went off. I've probably had it on for an hour total in the last 5 months. The 6P, I've banged it against concrete, steel, wood, rock, etc. and never had a problem

I tried to contact their support group but they only have an email address. They say this is covered but I can't get anyone to answer my emails. I sent another email but still no response. While I like the output, if it can't take some bumps, then this light is completely useless to me. And I haven't bumped it at all compared to what my 6P has been through. In my mind, if you go down to the ground at night and the torch you're using quits on you, that's not a light you can ever use seriously, no matter how good the output, look and feel, battery life, etc. I'll update if I get a response back and if they fix it. 

Anyone else know how to get a response out of OLight?


----------



## MattK

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Failing the obvious (fresh batteries, tighten switch, tighten light engine, etc) the best thing to do is to contact your retailer where you purchased the light for support.


----------



## Neo9710

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Well I dont know if this is the right place for this but it is what it is...

This is a direct message to selfbuilt! I bought this light because of you and I dont regret it one bit!! If your ever near DC..I owe ya!!


First off - I just FOUND my O-Light that I realized was missing a couple of days ago and just found it which made me want to post this up. I purchased the O-Light again because of Selfbuilt's review. Im a LEO and the original purpose of this light was for patrol/general purpose light. It Turned out to be a pleasant WHOLE lot more. I also have a reputatation of breaking everything! My Dept gave me one of the first toughbooks and said, "if anyone will see how rugged this thing really is, its you!"

First...pictures:










Recent events: I was packing to go to a trackday at Summit point raceway and of course I waited till the night before. I soon discovered that the battery was dead. I don't have a garage so I have to truck all my equipment from my shed to the trailer. After a day of painting the house and loading up a racebike, I was exhausted. I must have dropped the light while putting some stuff in my bag. This was Sunday night. If anyone lives in the Maryland/DC area, you would know that it has been raining a lot. On Tuesday, I noticed it was missing but I wrote it off being in one of my bags in the trailer. I didnt have time to look for it since I got in late. I have an Inova light (issued) so I knew I had one light for work. Well, yesterday, my spider senses started tingling and I wanted my light back. SO, the hunt started. Not in the bag! WTF! The house search started..Nothing. Empty out all the cars..nada. COuld I have dropped it outside?!  A methodical search of the surrounding area of the driveway started...and there she is. Completely wet and partially covered in leaves. I grab the light, clean it off and look at. "Well..here goes nothing.." Click and WE HAVE LIGHT!! This thing is da bomb... I took it apart to basically make sure its OK. One of the O-rings broke so it needs to be replaced. Now turning the head doesnt have as much resistance. I need to order a new O-ring..


Back to the review. This light has been with me through everything. I have mounted this to my AR15 and it worked like a champ. I have chased several individuals through brush and no problems. Building/abandoned house searches..outstanding. This thing gets dropped and hit on EVERYTHING..concrete, asphalt, etc.. This light is pretty much a fixture in my backpack and accompanies me on many motorcycle trips. Several times Ive had to drop the light when going hands on with somene and it doesn't even flicker..

Ive always been used to bigger flashlights so the size does not bother me. I prefer tactical style lights by my nature. Bottom line - THIS LIGHT IS SOLID and has my recommendation.


BUT, I might look for another light a little smaller in size but I don't want to loose a lot of throw/lumens. Maybe a HDS?! But I STILL need a light for my patrol rifle..Maybe MAELSTROM? Hound Dog? Think yall can handle me?!?!:devil:lovecpf


----------



## xamoel

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

i've read some bad things about the anodizing quality of the M20/M21, with chipping occuring within a week of careful use.
are the newest versions (R5) still having this subpar anodizing?


----------



## HaroldB

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

My R5 M20 sits next to the computer as I type. I've had it about a year and there's not a "chip" or any mar in it's finish. 

I use it at least once a day, so I guess it's finish is "fixed".


----------



## xamoel

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

good to know, thank you!
it'd be a pity if such a high quality light would suffer from inferior anodizing.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



Neo9710 said:


> This is a direct message to selfbuilt! I bought this light because of you and I dont regret it one bit!! If your ever near DC..I owe ya!!


Glad you found the review helpful. Thanks for sharing your story.



xamoel said:


> i've read some bad things about the anodizing quality of the M20/M21, with chipping occuring within a week of careful use.
> are the newest versions (R5) still having this subpar anodizing?


Really? I'm surprised to hear that. I have tested a good number of Olight lights over the years, plus a number of lights made by Olight for other brand names, and have never noticed any specific issues. I would say they have one of the better anodizings. Of course, black anodizing shows up chips better than anything else, especially on lights with aggressive knurling.


----------



## xamoel

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

well actually i read about it only on CPF, when browsing through several M20/M21 threads...


----------



## David McMahon

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Just spotted this deal, what to think?

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/olight/olights-m20-warrior-olive-green.html

Am I right in thinking that an "R2" LED is a little behind the times? I just wonder why it is such a good deal?!? (For the UK lol)


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



David McMahon said:


> Just spotted this deal, what to think?
> 
> http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/olight/olights-m20-warrior-olive-green.html
> 
> Am I right in thinking that an "R2" LED is a little behind the times? I just wonder why it is such a good deal?!? (For the UK lol)


49.95 GBP=80.1993 USD

United Kingdom Pounds United States Dollars 1 GBP = 1.60559 USD 1 USD = 0.622823 GBP So, $80.19 USD, but that is without shipping cost. It's good from what I've seen, but...
My M20 with the R2 is still one of my best and most used lights. Even with the XP-G R5 which puts out more lumens, there are only a few lights that have focused that LED so that it throws farther than the XR-E R2, so IMO, it is still not outdated.


----------



## aivn

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hello!

Could you tell me if the "strobe" of the old M20 R2 Premium is intense enough? For defensive purposes. 
For example I find the strobe of Fenix TK12 sufficient.

Thank you


----------



## HaroldB

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

I own both m20 and TK12. I find the Feinx TK12 brighter AND more durable.

The strobe on the TK12 is pretty strong.


----------



## aivn

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Hello again 

I wonder if the larger Fenix reflector (the dildo one) would fit m20 too :thinking:


----------



## Warp

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



aivn said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you tell me if the "strobe" of the old M20 R2 Premium is intense enough? For defensive purposes.
> For example I find the strobe of Fenix TK12 sufficient.
> 
> Thank you



I wouldn't count on any flashlight strobe being intense enough to defend against anybody for any reason.

Assuming you are not doing so yes, IMO, the M20's strobe is adequate to serve as a distraction while you do what you gotta do


----------



## aivn

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*



David McMahon said:


> Just spotted this deal, what to think?
> 
> http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/olight/olights-m20-warrior-olive-green.html
> 
> Am I right in thinking that an "R2" LED is a little behind the times? I just wonder why it is such a good deal?!? (For the UK lol)


 I've just bought the set and am surprised to find the beam UGLY: many artifacts and rings -- or more like durty spiral :hairpull:
Compared it to my Fenix PD31, which is almost perfect.

PS: removing the corona doesn't make things better 
PS2: I like everything else in this flashlight...


----------



## torchenthusiast

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

the review was absolutely fantastic! Can anyone tell me how waterproof the light is? I don't mean the producer specifications, but how it performs for fishing purposes, rain, dropped in a puddle etc
many thanks!


----------



## HoggerNaut

*Re: Olight M20 Warrior Review - Premium R2 - RUNTIMES, BEAMSHOTS & DETAILED COMPARISO*

Fantastic review, went and bought the M20S.

Loving it!


----------

